# Chris Hein - Solo Violin > Free Update 1.1 available



## Chris Hein (Apr 20, 2016)

*Chris Hein - Solo Violin V1.1
Free Update*
The new 1.1 update includes some nice features and has a lot of new samples.
We re-recorded the sustain articulations, improved the PhaseAligned Samples and much more.
If you purchased CH-Solo Violin before Oct. 30th 2016, you should login at your BestService user account and download the free update.



*„What’s New?“
NEW SUSTAIN SAMPLES* Re-recording of the sustain articulation with much softer and cleaner sound.
*IMPROVED RE-BOWING* Press the „Play Last Note“ hot-key to get a perfect re-bow on repetitions
*IMPROVED PHASE-ALIGN SAMPLES* New algorithm for all phase align samples Even smoother blending through the 6 dynamics in X-Fade
*IMPROVED PORTAMENTO TRANSITIONS* Re-editing of all long transition samples
*NEW LEGATO OFFSET FUNCTION* The offset fader allows to play only a part of the portamento transition sample instead of playing the whole slide. In combination with the speed fader, this offers a whole new world of portamento transitions. From really long slides to very subtile grace notes, everything is possible now.
*IMPROVED REPETITIONS* Better timing of the repetition articulation. Now it’s possible to play chords with perfect timing.

Chris Hein

After more than a year of work I'm very proud to announce the release of the best instrument I've ever made:
*Chris Hein - Solo Violin*

Its a single instrument including the free Kontakt-Player.
All detailed info is here: http://www.chrishein.net/web/CH-Violin_Overview.html

CH-Solo Violin is really easy to play and sounds great out of the box.
However, to achieve a realistic performance, the instrument has has many unique functions which you probably haven't seen in any other library before.
The Note-Heads provide a staggering amount of 102 different attack shapes per note with a single fader.
Hot-Key Vibrato lets you play the vibrato manually on a key of your keyboard.
Thanks to the phase aligned samples, the up to 8 dynamic layers offer a huge dynamic range without any phasing issues.
38 articulations, 4 different dynamic modes, 2 adjustable types of true-legato, Glide-Mode to play realistic runs, and much more.

*Here is an overview video showing the most important features:*


Thanks to the vast amount of articulations, the Violin works for almost any musical genre you can think of.

*Orchestral:*


*Jazz:*


*Gypsy:*




*Experimental Sound-Design:*
https://soundcloud.com/chrishein-2/rundown-chris-hein-violin


CH-Solo Violin is available at www.chrishein.net or www.bestservice.de from april 22, 2016 5pm CET.
The price is € 179,- incl. VAT for european customers or $ 179,- for the rest of the world.

After 10 years of library development and one year working on the violin, I'm really happy and surprised myself how good this instrument works.

Hope you'll like it too.

Chris Hein


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 20, 2016)

Sounds great! Congrats Chris!


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice sound, Chris.


----------



## 5Lives (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow - sounds immensely flexible and most importantly, playable! Great demo video too.


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 22, 2016)

10 - 9 - 8 - 7 -...
Allright, here it is: http://www.chris-hein-shop.com/chris-hein-solo-violin-48-0.html

Say hello to the new Solo Violin.
I'll open a beer now. Cheers! 

Chris Hein


----------



## Phryq (Apr 22, 2016)

I was watching the count-down. I want it sooooo bad.... but I just bought the Embertone Strings... still, I'm hovering my mouse over the buy button.

Could you do an example with really high violin arpeggios, something like this?



Just something quick, or if you preferred to just threw that midi at it?


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 22, 2016)

Phryq said:


> I was watching the count-down. I want it sooooo bad.... but I just bought the Embertone Strings... still, I'm hovering my mouse over the buy button.
> 
> Could you do an example with really high violin arpeggios, something like this?
> 
> ...



Naomi played all articulations up the F6, so the range should be there.
Could you send me a MIDI file?

Chris Hein


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 22, 2016)

Outstanding!
Friends, compare what we can buy now to 10 or more years ago.
Congrats, Chris!


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 22, 2016)

Phryq said:


> I was watching the count-down. I want it sooooo bad.... but I just bought the Embertone Strings... still, I'm hovering my mouse over the buy button.
> 
> Could you do an example with really high violin arpeggios, something like this?
> 
> ...



Hi Phryq,

here is something I just did quickly: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rxagbtq2pixtids/CHV Arp Test - by Przemyslaw Kopczyk.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Phryq (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks! Amazing.

Here's the Midi. I removed keyswitches for the violin (there are 2 violin tracks, in order to do portamento double-stops.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/znw8tw074pcj238/Midi for Chris Hein.mid?dl=0

and here are the backing tracks, in case you wanted to throw them together. I've removed reverb.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yxvjmw7iqafjqq0/stringquartetwithoutviolin.flac?dl=0

Anyhow, I think I just have to buy your violin. Since Embertone Strings makes a quartet, your violin can make it a quintet, and it's dry so they should mix perfectly.


----------



## shakuman (Apr 22, 2016)

It sounds awesome..Especially the microtuning option.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 22, 2016)

I am feverish to get this.
Great demo Prze.....


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 23, 2016)

It sounds absolutely amazing, but not in the lower register. :-(


----------



## Phryq (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm curious about the convolution reverb making the body of the violin. The violin was close-micd, but already had a body, right? If you leave this reverb dry, how will it sound? How did you make a convo of a violin body? I always thought it would be cool to do this with a piano (with no body in an an-echoic chamber or something). Either way, it sounds perfect, like totally different violins. I guess you could run 2 instances, with different bodies, and make a perfect duet, or do the same with 8, and have a string section (maybe it would be more realistic than the regular ensemble mode?)

I love the ability to use velocity and CC for dynamics at the same time. Again, I'm curious how that plays out.

Any possibility to run other instruments through the reverbs?

For the past couple months, I've been listening almost entirely to solo strings, so I'm curious if I could tell the difference between yours and a real recording in a blind test.

A demo using only the algorithmic vibrato would be cool. Embertone's manual vibrato sounds *amazing*, and I'm sure yours sounds at least as good. How does the 'auto vibrato' work? Is it like a progressive vibrato? Possible to switch between 'auto' and 'manual' with a keyswitch? Does the 'auto' mean that it won't put an algo vibrato on top of a vibrato sample?

Legato - Only fingered, right? No Bow-change? But I think using the 'note heads' can make it sound like a bow-change? And the 'artificial legato' is algorithmic, right?

The glide mode - it's actually playing out individual note samples, not prerecorded runs, right?

And the note-heads I don't quite understand. It layers a staccato sample on top of the legato, right? I've done that manually in the past with other libraries, but it never sounded convincing in a solo instrument (yours does); how did you do that? Is it stacked on top, or fading from one to the other (phase aligned?). If I ended a phrase with a staccato, would that mean I'd get the natural release (even though there's a legato transition going into the note?

Blending - So this is done with phase aligned X-fading? Again, it sounds perfect in the demo.

Sorry for so many questions / spamming your page. I've watched every vid and listened to every recording at least once. Is it possible to view the manual? A really extensive manual would be great as well, btw, though I think I read you were working on videos.

Anyhow, I have to buy this, it's just too good, and still cheaper than a single recording of a string quartet. Is it possible to read the manual before buying / downloading?

I tried blind testing using the False Valse, getting my student to play 1 randomly, but the problem is I already know the violin's tone so well now. Maybe if you created a recording using some different body IRs, and also a real violin, and people would have to guess which 1 is real.


----------



## StatKsn (Apr 23, 2016)

I am a little torn between body IRs as they are only labeled by numbers and length, while they also pretty much vary in stereo width and brightness. My ears seem to like shorter ones with rather minimalistic gain setting, but how am I supposed to pick from various IRs in general?


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 23, 2016)

Are you crazy? So many question. Buying the Violin would answer everything much faster than I can write it. 



Phryq said:


> I'm curious about the convolution reverb making the body of the violin. The violin was close-micd, but already had a body, right?


No, we removed the body from the violin during the recording and only left the strings. 



Phryq said:


> If you leave this reverb dry, how will it sound? How did you make a convo of a violin body? I always thought it would be cool to do this with a piano (with no body in an an-echoic chamber or something). Either way, it sounds perfect, like totally different violins. I guess you could run 2 instances, with different bodies, and make a perfect duet, or do the same with 8, and have a string section (maybe it would be more realistic than the regular ensemble mode?)


I didn't make special violin body impulses. Forget the name "body"
These are just very small impulse responses carefully choosen by ear.
I had access to the fantastic "Hall of Fame" impulse response library by Wolfgang Lenden.
You can always turn of the reverbs and use you own.
I wish there would be impulse responses named "Match Spitfire" "Match EW" or something.



Phryq said:


> I love the ability to use velocity and CC for dynamics at the same time. Again, I'm curious how that plays out.


Yeah, its my favorite too. I intruduced this technique already with CH-Horns.
Its hard to demo that, you have to feel it.
It feels simply great to just play using the keyboard velocity and use the CC only when you need it.
Also, jumping from a faded note to a loud note can be difficult to draw in your editor, although thats mostly a problem with wet instruments, where the release and hall ambience gets louder and overlaps into the next loud note.
This won't happen in my instruments, because the room is not affected by the X-Fade.



Phryq said:


> Any possibility to run other instruments through the reverbs?


I could upload the impulse responses separately to use them in any Convolution Reverb, if you want them.



Phryq said:


> For the past couple months, I've been listening almost entirely to solo strings, so I'm curious if I could tell the difference between yours and a real recording in a blind test.


Its still a challenge to really simulate a real performance.
The options are there, but it still requires a lot of study how the real instrument behaves.
Thats the same with each and every instrument.



Phryq said:


> A demo using only the algorithmic vibrato would be cool. Embertone's manual vibrato sounds *amazing*, and I'm sure yours sounds at least as good. How does the 'auto vibrato' work? Is it like a progressive vibrato? Possible to switch between 'auto' and 'manual' with a keyswitch? Does the 'auto' mean that it won't put an algo vibrato on top of a vibrato sample?


To be honest, the recorded vibrato always sound better.
Thats because the plain sustain tone of a violin isn't as nice.
The LFO-Vibrato has many options to customize it, you should try yourself what sounds best.
Vibrato is a sensitive and personal thing. It sounds so different, each player has his own style.



Phryq said:


> Legato - Only fingered, right? No Bow-change? But I think using the 'note heads' can make it sound like a bow-change? And the 'artificial legato' is algorithmic, right?


Naomi and I spent a lot of time studying the Bow change effect.
During a sustained note, a real violin player usually tries to avid the bow change noise. You wouldn't want to hear a bow change during a held note.
A soft low note can last for 6-8 sec. without a bow change, but a high loud violin note needs a bow change every second or even more.
Here is a secret: I removed all bow change noises from all sustained samples to provide a clean tone for 6-8 sec.
It took weeks to do that, but I think it was worth it.
Other libraries keep the bow change noise, loop before the bow changes or simply offer shorter sustain samples.
You can easily play the bow change manually by using a Hot-Key. Pressing the "Bow Change" Hot-Key during a sustained note simulates a perfect bow change.

The transition between two different notes is another story.
Its not so much a question of the bow, but the behavior of the left hand. Mostly the speed.
If bow change or not, the left hand makes the transition noise.
Changing the bow on every note would be the same as playing non legato.

IMO the most critical point in true legato is timing.
The technic behind it is always the same: you blend from a sustained note into a real recorded transition.
In CH-Violin there is a second blending after the transition back into the sustain.
Other libraries have the target sustain recorded with the transition sample which requires a lot of memory.
The problem is the pitch change.
As soon as you hear two samples blending with different pitch, it sounds like two instruments.
Usually you have to do the blending far before the actual pitch change to avoid that.
That causes timing issues because the actual transition, and the target note are delayed.
I personally hate to be stopped by the transition. I can't play fluid lines if I always have to wait for the transition.
I use the artificial legato to handle that pitch change problem.
Its a complex mix of tuning, artificial de-tuning on both samples, phase alignment and timing programming.
Hard to explain in detail, but it simply works. The transition is instantly there and stops if you play faster.
You never have to wait for the transition, except on the long portamento.
But even the portamento transition instantly starts when you press the note and the adjustable speed makes it also really fluid playable.



Phryq said:


> The glide mode - it's actually playing out individual note samples, not prerecorded runs, right?


We recorded chromatic runs, one octave up and down in three velocity layers for the Glide Mode.
They are also available as playable articulations.
The Glide-Mode as a complex and clever scripting.
If set to any major, minor or pentatonic scale, only parts of the runs are played.
So you could say, its single notes picked out of the real recording of a run.
With additional parameters you can slur the single notes until it gets close to a smeared portamento.



Phryq said:


> And the note-heads I don't quite understand. It layers a staccato sample on top of the legato, right? I've done that manually in the past with other libraries, but it never sounded convincing in a solo instrument (yours does); how did you do that? Is it stacked on top, or fading from one to the other (phase aligned?). If I ended a phrase with a staccato, would that mean I'd get the natural release (even though there's a legato transition going into the note?


Yes, short notes in 12 different length can be stacked on the sustain.
But its not simply playing them together. Again, a complex scripting was used to handle the stacking.
Its again a mix of tuning, blending, delay of the sustain and phase-alignment.
You can edit the fades, delay and volume of the stacks on a dedicated edit page. (But you shouldn't have to do that)

Beside stacking you can also use the shorts 'as is' to simply switch between the 12 different shorts to hear their natural ending.

Another cool function of the Note-Heads comes up when dynamic mode is set to X-Fade.
You can separately choose the Note-Heads to be X-faded or not.
If the Note-Heads are set to X-Fade, the volume is controlled via MIDI CC.
If set to keyboard, you use the X-Fade for the sustains, but still can play the Note-Heads via Keyboard velocity.
This provides cool fortepiano playing and other effects.




Phryq said:


> Blending - So this is done with phase aligned X-fading? Again, it sounds perfect in the demo.


No, no phase-alignement was used for the blendings. The trick is that the blending curve is not linear.
When you move the fader, 100% blending is done if you reach CC level 30.
So, its rather a smooth switching to the Trills or Tremolo.
Hearing both articulation would sound completely unnatural, but can have a nice effect if you need that.




Phryq said:


> Sorry for so many questions / spamming your page. I've watched every vid and listened to every recording at least once. Is it possible to view the manual? A really extensive manual would be great as well, btw, though I think I read you were working on videos.


I will upload the manual to my website later today.



Phryq said:


> Anyhow, I have to buy this, it's just too good, and still cheaper than a single recording of a string quartet. Is it possible to read the manual before buying / downloading?


Thanks a lot for your interest.
I only answer in such details because I really like if someone tries to understand the details behind the instrument.
A real player did that his whole life. Trying to understand his instrument.
So, if we sample freaks attempt to deliver a realistic performance its actually a bit arrogant to blame the library instead of learning the nature of the real thing.
Thats like grabbing a real trumpet and after you let out the first fart sound you cry: This instrument is not working, I have to get a better one. 

So, thanks again for your interest in the details, I wish I could provide a demo version.
At least you can check out the SoloViolin at Try-Sound in the near future at BestService.
Or just hit the buy button in my shop. I'm pretty sure you will love the Violin for its playability.

Chris Hein


----------



## Sean J (Apr 23, 2016)

My review:

*Good:*
Articulation Extensiveness / Flexibility
Super Deep RR's & Velocity Layers
Price / Bang for the Buck​*Bad:*
Tone is a bit thin for my taste. The Lindsay Stirling-esque mock-up just isn't as rich and full bodied as it should be.​*Bad, but not detrimental:*
"Ensemble modes" is a practice I'd like to see end. Phasing questions aside, it's just not... it's... um... ugh. Maybe I'm an idealist. But still, I'll never use it.​*More details on why these points are relevant to me:*

To be fair, the tone works. It has a likeness to plenty of violin recordings I've liked. I just wonder how flexible the tone is. The body IR's speak to it a bit, maybe not enough? But again, to be fair, I haven't heard all of them. I often want a very rich and warm velvety tone. But I'd still be happy with this for it's performance value alone. So this is a small concern. I believe a legit one, but small compared to what you've created.

The pizzicato was amazing in the demos. The RR/vel. layers easily made it more realistic than I've heard to date in a sample library. Too many people think pizz doesn't really need as many recordings. Then again, too many people are surely deaf.  12 lengths of short articulations is brilliant, truly brilliant. As long as those are versatile, I could even give up the TS-Pro algorithm in Kontakt. That's saying something!

This is a brilliant step forward in many ways. If marketed enough it might even push the envelope on the market on what it means to truly "deep sample" an instrument. It looks to be worth well more than the asking price.​
Overall, very well done. The good far outweighs the bad here, especially when compared to the limited flexibility of other Violin sample libraries. They can't play half of what I write for them. So again, this is remarkable.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Sean J (Apr 23, 2016)

Chris, I absolutely loved these notes:

"No, we removed the body from the violin during the recording and only left the strings. "
"I wish there would be impulse responses named "Match Spitfire" "Match EW" or something."
"I only answer in such details because I really like if someone tries to understand the details behind the instrument."​
The first two got a serious laugh. But I love that you took the time to really understand the Violin and the player's behavior, control, and manipulation of the instrument, as you mention in other parts of your reply, and that you love when others do as well. There is nothing I support more, including financially, than people who really appreciate and love their craft. You may not love all, or any of my review, for all I know. But your reply certainly commands my respect.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Sean J (Apr 23, 2016)

C.H. Cello, anyone?


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 23, 2016)

scoredfilms said:


> Can this instrument use time stretching? Specifically, the TS-Pro algorithm in Kontakt?


Hi Sean, thanks for your honest review.
Each and every articulation can be time stretched from 50% to 200%.
In the "Main Controls" at the upper right of the articulation preset page you find a fader "Speed".
Since the timemachine requires more ram, the speed has an on/off button to de-activate it if not needed.

BTW, the Repetition articulation was recorded at 100bpm, so a speed level of 150% means 150bpm.

Chris Hein


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 23, 2016)

Excellent work Chris!


----------



## Sean J (Apr 23, 2016)

Chris,

Well, I actually edited the review extensively. You put to rest my concerns in your reply. And after further listening, I really can't argue that it's a brilliant library.

I look forward to a Cello library. My only feedback, in advance, is that most cello libraries seem to ignore the fact that strings and body vibrate after you've moved from one string to another (well, they can and often do anyway). If you can capture that right, I may just become your #1 fan. 

-Sean


----------



## klubertanz (Apr 23, 2016)

I can only recommend this instrument after taking a quick first tour. Immensely intuitive and great sounding out of the box. This is a serious competitor to all the other solo violins around.


----------



## leon chevalier (Apr 23, 2016)

Chris, I love how passionate you are!
[edit : Typo on passionate (my french phone corrects my text in french!) ]


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi,

imho. This is the most realistic solo violin I have ever heard coming out of a sample library ! 

CH-Violin has surely raised the bar of realism to the next level. This is a HUGE accomplishment, especially when trying to emulate one of the most complex solo instruments. 

A big round of applause to Chris Hein, and his team. 

I'm looking forward to purchase it soon. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## higgs (Apr 23, 2016)

leon chevalier said:


> Chris, I love how passionnante you are!


Ditto. What an incredible undertaking this must have been. Bravo, Chris.


----------



## kuma (Apr 23, 2016)

"No, we removed the body from the violin during the recording and only left the strings. "

..Why?


----------



## shakuman (Apr 24, 2016)

Bought it yesterday! and I can say awesome library and many thing to dig in.. Chris, you did a wonderful work, just I forced problem with kontakt 5 (bug) add library, every time I open kontakt 5 I need to add the library! it happened to me with some library, and still no solution from NI support!

Shakuman.


----------



## Phryq (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm starting to get used to it. Fantastic. So much control.


----------



## higgs (Apr 24, 2016)

A repost from the parallel CHSV thread:


higgs said:


> I noticed in the three patches that all long G2 articulations (except the proper "Sustain" articulation) exhibit the same subtle but audible looping sonics as the notes that are presented in the extended range - below G2.
> 
> Is anyone else hearing this? I hope I'm explaining this understandably.


Anyone?


----------



## Phryq (Apr 29, 2016)

Anyone have music with the violin they want to show off?


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 30, 2016)

Watch my friend Bethold Matschat in a live performance with CH-Solo Violin using various hardware MIDI Controllers:


BTW, Berthold is not only a fantastic keyboard player. He also played the samples for CH-Chromatic Harmonica.

Chris Hein


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 30, 2016)

Chris Hein said:


> Watch my friend Bethold Matschat in a live performance with CH-Solo Violin using various hardware MIDI Controllers:
> 
> 
> BTW, Berthold is not only a fantastic keyboard player. He also played the samples for CH-Chromatic Harmonica.
> ...



Bravo!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Apr 30, 2016)

Chris Hein said:


> Watch my friend Bethold Matschat in a live performance with CH-Solo Violin using various hardware MIDI Controllers:
> 
> 
> BTW, Berthold is not only a fantastic keyboard player. He also played the samples for CH-Chromatic Harmonica.
> ...




I start to like this library more and more, though I don't have it. Note-head function is great!


----------



## Jason (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi all,

I have been working with Chris Hein's new Solo Violin library and can share a composition I wrote that features it:



I'm really enjoying working with this library - it is very flexible and capable of wonderfully expressive performances. Hope this piece helps to demonstrate some of the strengths of the library for those of you who are considering buying it. 

Best,
Jason


----------



## Chris Hein (May 5, 2016)

New video showing CH-Solo Violin being controllerd by TouchOSC on an iPad.
The TouchOSC file is included with the Violin downloads.


Chris Hein


----------



## Chris Hein (Sep 9, 2016)

Here are some reviews of the Solo Violin

SOS:
http://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/best-service-chris-hein-solo-violin

Sound Bytes:
http://soundbytesmag.net/essentials-chris-hein-violin-shreddage-bass-2/

German review by BueanasIdeas:
http://www.buenasideas.de/test/musi...strumente/chris-hein-solo-violin-testbericht/


Solo-Viola, Solo-Cello and Solo-Contrabass are in production and will be released early november.
All of the new instruments follow the same concept as the Solo-Violin.

And btw. all of them have the NextGen attack control with 102 different attack shapes per note. 


Chris Hein


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi Chris,

I'm very happy to know that you are releasing CH-Solo Viola, Cello and CB early Nov. That's great news ! 



Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## JBacal (Sep 10, 2016)

Impressive instrument! Best of luck with it.

-Jay


----------



## spyder (Sep 11, 2016)

Great work Chris! I will be buying CH-Violin and will particularly look forward to the CH-Cello.


----------



## Chris Hein (Oct 30, 2016)

*Chris Hein - Solo Violin V1.1
Free Update*
The new 1.1 update includes some nice features and has a lot of new samples.
We re-recorded the sustain articulations, improved the PhaseAligned Samples and much more.
If you purchased CH-Solo Violin before Oct. 30th 2016, you should login at your BestService user account and download the free update.



*„What’s New?“ 
NEW SUSTAIN SAMPLES* Re-recording of the sustain articulation with much softer and cleaner sound.
*IMPROVED RE-BOWING* Press the „Play Last Note“ hot-key to get a perfect re-bow on repetitions
*IMPROVED PHASE-ALIGN SAMPLES* New algorithm for all phase align samples Even smoother blending through the 6 dynamics in X-Fade
*IMPROVED PORTAMENTO TRANSITIONS* Re-editing of all long transition samples
*NEW LEGATO OFFSET FUNCTION* The offset fader allows to play only a part of the portamento transition sample instead of playing the whole slide. In combination with the speed fader, this offers a whole new world of portamento transitions. From really long slides to very subtile grace notes, everything is possible now.
*IMPROVED REPETITIONS* Better timing of the repetition articulation. Now it’s possible to play chords with perfect timing.

Chris Hein


----------



## Robert Tewes (Oct 30, 2016)

Once downloaded, the INFOS still lists the version as 1.0.0. Should it not indicate a 1.1.0 within the INFOS tab?
The date of the files indicates a 10/27/16 creation date. I assume I got the updated version. Please confirm that this is, in fact, the correct version.


----------



## Chris Hein (Oct 30, 2016)

Robert Tewes said:


> Once downloaded, the INFOS still lists the version as 1.0.0. Should it not indicate a 1.1.0 within the INFOS tab?
> The date of the files indicates a 10/27/16 creation date. I assume I got the updated version. Please confirm that this is, in fact, the correct version.


Ups, the downloads are handled by BestService.
Let me check with them tomorrow.

Chris Hein


----------



## SBK (Oct 31, 2016)

Awesome update!


----------



## Chris Hein (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Robert,
This should be the new version.
However, the Instrument don't have a different name like v1.1.
If you see the new "Offset" fader in the Long Legato (Portamento) section, its definitely the new version.

BTW, the Legato "offset" in Portamento transitions is my favorite new function.
Usually a string player doesn't slide from one note to the other.
When playing an octave up, we would place his finder on the next string on, e.g a fifth, and slides from there to the octave.
Thats what the offset does. It also enable little grace note or very subtle slides.
A powerful new tool in combination with the Transition speed fader.

Further improvements of the Legato are already planned for the next free update.
I'll keep you informed about news on that.

Chris Hein


----------



## Robert Tewes (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks so much for the information. Yes, I did in fact get the new update, then, as I see the Offset fader.
I appreciate you getting back to me. 
I really like your new Viola library, as well.
Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## spyder (Dec 27, 2016)

I have just installed CH Solo Violin from a DVD (bought 2 weeks ago) and am trying to see if I have 1.1. I'm not sure where to see the Offset Fader mentioned, can anyone help? 

I don't know where the Portamento section is that Chris mentions, but I see the LEGATO (EDIT) PEDAL section in Artiiculations where it shows Legato short and long. If I click EDIT I get to my screenshot. Are the Offset fader(s) mentioned as being only in 1.1 the ones shown here under Artificial Legato?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 27, 2016)

I think 1.1 is automatic since you bought it so recently. And look at the gui, I've grown to really love it, and get a TON out of it. I can't believe I _just _heard about the Hein stuff a month ago!


----------



## spyder (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes, but as I had the DVD you never really know how old it is! 

Here's the front page just in case the mentioned offset Fader should be on there. (Maybe under Legato Long?).


----------



## Mark Boardman (Feb 27, 2018)

How do I get the upgrade when I bought if from the Big Fish website in September 2016?


----------



## Wes Antczak (Feb 27, 2018)

Mark Boardman said:


> How do I get the upgrade when I bought if from the Big Fish website in September 2016?



Did you register you purchase at Best Service?


----------



## Chris Hein (Mar 5, 2018)

Mark Boardman said:


> How do I get the upgrade when I bought if from the Big Fish website in September 2016?


No matter where you bought any of my libraries, you'll get all your support in your BestService user account.
Go to www.bestservice.de and login to your account.
There you get all updates and you can also always request new download links.

Chris Hein


----------

